# Review for a Grizzly GO715P tablesaw



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I want to upgrade to a better table saw and was very interested in the Grizzly GO715P. Can anyone who has bought this saw or knows about it give me a critic?


----------



## dale26 (Jan 17, 2010)

I just received my Grizzly G0715P.. Will tell you more later when they are able to get this porn off of this site….............


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

I have heard good things about the Polar Bear series… very similar to their regular series.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

Mine is on the truck and should be here this afternoon!


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

I've had mine for a week, just put the 220v outlet in the garage a couple days ago. Haven't had time to make any cuts, but it's on a mobile base and passes the nickle test. I'll write a formal review probably this weekend but I'll give a couple of points for you right now. I came from a cheap aluminium top table saw so this is quite an upgrade for me.

The good:
-Blade was within 0.002 inch out of the box. Now <0.001 inch 
-There is a cover in back which unscrews to allow easy access to the rear trunnions, dont know if other saws have this but i found it extremely helpful. 
-Motor up down and angle movements are smooth as a hot knife through butter.

The neutral:
-Do not know how I feel about the fence, the adjustment screws move too easily and I feel that readjustment could be a task I do often. Some teflon tape might help this. 
-Fence does not slide along rails as smoothly as a T2 fence that I was messing around with at the local woodworking store. Once again some further adjustments might make this better.

Like i said, i have not had time to mess around with this saw too much due to schoolwork. I should have some time this weekend to have some fun but most likely will be next weekend for a true test. Its hard enough to have that saw sitting in my garage and not use it, writing this post makes me want to go out there and do something with it right now…

I wish I could have gone for the full blown cabinet saw, but I was already pushing my budget with this, plus I also bought the tenoning jig and an incra 1000se miter gauge. I have very high hopes for this saw and do not expect it to disappoint.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for your input so far. Please let me know Alexei and Simons44 when you've had a chance to use your new saws!
Lorna


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Lorna. I tried to repsond this morning but got an error message. Here's a link to a discussion on the saw that might be of interest/help. As you know, it is so new there is not much known about it. I wonder if any of the woodworking magazines have done any reviews on it?

"Grizzly"; http://www.forums.woodnet.net/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Number=4964301&page=&view=&sb=5&o=&vc=1


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input Lenny. I checked out the link. The model I'm looking at is quite new so not a lot of info. I do know that Grizzly has a good reputation.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Szczuldo - Waxing the rails should help the fence slide better, and some Locktite might possibly hold the adjustment screws in place once you've got it dialed in where you want it.


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

moonls or dale,
Any updates? I had to delay the arrival of my saw until Tuesday.
-Jeremy


----------



## twiceisnice (Aug 29, 2010)

GRIZZLY TOOLS ARE JUNK. RESALE VALUE IS NOTHING. BAD WELDS, GREEN CAST IRON, SOFT HARDWARE, TO MANY TO LIST. BEEN THROUGH THE GRIZZLY PHASE.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

Twice: I have a grizz GO555X and have nothing but good to say about it. Use it everyday and never had a problem with it. Just my .02.

Moomls, keep us posted


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks for the input Howie. 
Jeremy, I can't give you any input yet. I'm getting an electrician to install a 220 line and will make a decision to order the Grizzly very soon.
Twiceisnice, this is the first really bad review I seen for Grizzly. What Grizzly tools did you have to make you so negative on the brand?!
Lorna


----------



## Simons44 (Jan 9, 2009)

My saw arrived yesterday!









rails and fence









I also bought the mobile base and the 37" outfeed roller table









I am planning on assembling on Wednesday 11/17. More updates to come.


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd like to hear how the well that outfeed table works. I am going to be looking to either build one or buy one in the next months.

My review of the saw is coming soon. Just waiting for the camera to change so I can take some pictures.


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

I'll be watching for your reviews Simons44 and Szczuldo, and I hope to be able to give a review myself in the near future.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

"GRIZZLY TOOLS ARE JUNK. RESALE VALUE IS NOTHING. BAD WELDS, GREEN CAST IRON, SOFT HARDWARE, TO MANY TO LIST. BEEN THROUGH THE GRIZZLY PHASE."

That puts Grizzly tools a couple of steps ahead of your posting prowess.


----------



## edlek (Feb 15, 2011)

Grizzly G0715P Trunnions and alignment.

Saw came with blade about .022 out of alignment. Tried setting the miter slot to blade paralleiism adjustment.
I can't get the alignment any better. Loosened trunnions bolts slightly per manual, but there is absolutely no play on the front trunnion. Contacted Griz TechSupport who suggested loosening the stop collar on the leadscrew. But there is still no play on the front trunnions. Any ideas?????


----------



## moonls (Mar 23, 2010)

Are you using the blade that came with the saw? I put in a good quality Freud blade and didn't have that kind of problem. I didn't have to touch the trunion on my saw. I'm sorry I can't help more with this except to say try a better blade.


----------



## edlek (Feb 15, 2011)

Lorna,

I am using a Freud Reference Disc (10" Aluminum Flat to +- .001) with a 
Dial indicator held in a zero play miter slot bar to measure parallelism . I received
some suggestions from the forum and Grizzly Tech support. E.g. I've loosened all four trunnion
bolts so that I can see a 1/8" gap at all four points between the main trunnion and the table
top. Even with this degree of looseness the front trunnion refuses to move. I am going to talk
with Grizzly Tech support today but I'm afraid my saw falls into the Citrus category.

Ed


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

If you shim the back trunnion, does that ADD to the misalignment or minimize the misalignment? You can buy brass shim stock in the thousandths of an inch thickness. Seems that would be much easier than what you appear to be considering. Just my 2-cents…


----------



## edlek (Feb 15, 2011)

Mike,

I have plenty of brass shim (also do metal work). I don't understand how shiiming the back trunnion would help.

Ed


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

edlek,
Not having seen what you are talking about puts me into brainstorming mode and may or may not be appropriate. From what I gather from your explanation, the trunnion mounting may be limiting your ability to "adjust" the parallelism, so I am wondering out loud if shimming EITHER trunnion attachment would give you that extra 0.022" or not? How good a job did you do cleaning out the waxy gunk that the TS is shipped with?

Just an idea that may or may not save you from using UPS Freight to play Chess with Grizzly on this. However, I do understand that some folks just like the game of Chess.


----------



## jakenbear (Dec 2, 2012)

Expect to order my GO 715P in the next few days. Have not any problems with any Grizzly products yet. I think the majority of problems with shop equipment probably occurs with the setup. Grizzly has always been morte than helpful to walk a customer through a particular section of setup.


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm considering ordering the GO715 Hybrid TS. It looks ideal for my small shop.
I'm upgrading from a Hitachi that I've had for many years that has served me well and still works well.
I have other Grizzly tools and have been pleased with them.
I have a question. Can another extension wing be mounted on the right next to the included extension wing. I know that a router extension is available. I already have a router table and am interested in just a cast milled flat surface similar to the other two wings. Can I just add another right side extension.
Thanks if anyone has any info.
Great forum.


----------



## TaybulSawz (Oct 17, 2013)

I ordered this saw when it was first offered. Been using it for more than a year. Only issue I had was it came with loose belts. Once tightened it's performed as advertised. Presets are Dead On Accurate. My only complaint is with the Throat plates. 1/8" steel plates. I'd much prefer 1/2" aluminum like my old Delta Contractor saw but…I've learned to make a zero clearance for it that works very well so I'm happy now. I use an Osborne EB-3 Miter Guage and the 50" Rails w/Extension table and Shop Fox Fence. I use my assembly table as my outfeed table. I'm 6'3" so it's all set up at a 38" height. Dust collection works well with my 2hp HF Dust collector on a 15 ft run.

Saw rips 2 1/2" Red oak with no stall out. I recently built a shop table that required a LOT of ripping of thick 7' long rough sawn oak and the saw work very well. I couldn't have been more pleased. The hand wheels are heavy and make moving the blade sets very easy. I keep the trunions blown kleen and lubed reglarly with Boeshield T-9. I would NOT trust the angle guage but I never do on any saw. I use a Bixley Magnet Angle Finder guage on the blade.

Over all for a Hybrid, I'd give this saw a 8 out of 10 mainly due to the inserts. I really like the push button blade lock. Makes blade changes a breeze. Riving Knife and Blade Guard switch out is also VERY EASY due to the Knurled springloaded lever catch.


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

TaybulSawz, 
Thank you for the info.
What material did you make the inserts out of.
On the 715 can I add an additional Grizzly extension wing to the right side where the rails extend.
Is the Grizzly fence unacceptable and how expensive was the Shop Fox fence.
Also, do the trunions get coated with saw dust or are the separated by being in an enclosure.
After a while, with my old table saw, if I have'nt kept the trunions clean & lubed, they become very tough to turn. This is one reason I am interested in the GO 0715. Do they turn easy or do they require extrodinary maintenance to keep them easy to turn.
Thanks


----------



## Szczuldo (Oct 21, 2010)

Paul,

There are no mounting holes on the other side of the right side extension. I know people who have drilled holes and used a few M10 nuts and bolts to hold on another extension. If you do go that route make sure you have some support underneath that new extension, especially if it is cast iron.

I find the grizzly fence great. It takes a few minutes to dial in (which in my opinion is part of the fun of buying new toys) but once you get it it stays there and worse case, it is easy to adjust.

Regarding saw dust on the trunnions, I haven't noticed any issues with gumming up. Just be sure to check in there every once in a while.

unfortunately I have moved to a small place and haven't been able to use my saw (or any tools for that matter) for over a year. Check out the reviews on the saw on this website. I have been very pleased with mine.

-Alexei


----------



## prcogliano (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks for the info.
This website is a great resourse.
I love the process of researching a new tool, putting it together, and finally dialing it in.
The info available on this website makes the process less intimidating and helps with making very good decisions.
Thanks again


----------

